# Transporting miter saw



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

In order to get more room in my trailer I was thinking of transporting the miter saw on the stand in the upright position. In other words the stand would be tied in the vertical postion. Is it possable the this might damage the saw?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Where would you think that damage could occur?

I spend a lot of time every month dialing in my saws, they are always transported in the 'as used' upright position. Lift them by the frame, never touch the arm and double check once the 'on the job' setup is complete. It'll save you a lot of time and wasted material.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

what kind of stand do you have?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

We run a Makita saw on a folding & wheeled Ridgid stand. I don't prefer Ridgid tools, but their gas-assist lift saw stand is nicer than the Dewalt it replaced...

~Matt


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've seen the Ridgid stand demonstrated, don't own one but it looks good. Think ambulance gurney.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> I've seen the Ridgid stand demonstrated, don't own one but it looks good. Think ambulance gurney.



Had one for 3 years and not one issue. The big wheels make it easy to transport.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been using a rigid stand with a makita saw at my current job- Hate the saw, love the stand.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

TempestV said:


> I've been using a rigid stand with a makita saw at my current job- Hate the saw, love the stand.



I wish I knew that a month ago just bought a Makita for the stand. Now I have 3 miter saws.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a Hitachi scs mounted on a Delta folding stand. I think you are missing the question. If I transport the saw standing up ,vertical postion,do you think that the bouncing of the trailer might damage the saw.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

painterman said:


> I have a Hitachi scs mounted on a Delta folding stand. I think you are missing the question. If I transport the saw standing up ,vertical postion,do you think that the bouncing of the trailer might damage the saw.



Yes, sorry to avoid your question. I use to transport my Ridgid on the Ridgid stand in the upright position and the miters were off. When I layed it down I had better luck. Could just of been a fluke. When I mount the Makita to the stand it will not be transported upright.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a makita scm and the ridgid stand that is transported in a trailer in the upright position. I fold the saw so it is laying with gravity. bevel pointed down, angle of saw pointed down also. Hasn't seemed to bother it. Check it every couple of uses and so far no problems.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the rigid msuv and we have been transporting it in the upright position for a year now and we check it all the time never had any problems. 
The main thing is to make sure the saw is part of the vehicle lock it down good and make sure it doesn't move. Movement from side to side and quick stops create havoc on these type of saws so lock it down tight.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a few Hitachi's. You will not incur any damage to the saw in most positions and on common roads. Upsidedown, on a stand, a mile down a washboard dirt road could be a problem. :laughing: 

My Hitachi's tend to hold tolerence better than most no matter how they are transported.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys...thats what I wanted to hear


----------

